# Aix test tone disc



## wld123 (Jun 18, 2012)

Call anyone tell me why there is no sound coming from my rear speakers when using the 7.1 AIX test disc. The tone that should be going to the rears are going to the sides. The tones are correct coming from the AVR test tones but not the HD AIX disc. I have a 7.1 setup, with a Yamaha AVR.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

( Considering the dearth of relevant info in your post ), I'm left guessing that your computer's soundcard doesn't actually support 7.1 ( ie; it doesn't support 8 chnls of output / only 5.1 ) or ( if it does ) that it is simply incorrectly configured to only output 5.1 by mixing down 7.1 to 5.1. 

So, what type of multi-channel soundcard does your computer based Home Theatre ( HTPC ) currently use ?

How are you ( cabled ) to get sound from your computer into your AVR ( are you using HDMI ) ?

:sn:


----------



## wld123 (Jun 18, 2012)

The Sony Dvd player is hooked up via HDMI cable to a 7.1 Yamaha Receiver.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Does your Sony DVD player actually support 7.1 audio output ? 

Have you seen this stated as fact somewhere within the Operator's Manual ?

If you are confident that you should be getting 7.1 surround from your player ( but can't ), then I'd suggest that you ask the relevant questions ( as to why not ) over at the   

:sn:


----------



## wld123 (Jun 18, 2012)

It's a BDP-S350 blu-ray player so yes it does support 7.1.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Sony eSupport for the BDP-S350* 

 *Audio receiver will not play proper audio format when playing Blu-ray Disc™*

 *BDP-S350 Operating Instructions .pdf* 

:sn:


----------



## Peoples Phonetics (Jun 16, 2012)

Might be a silly question ...

Is the AVR set to 5.1 + Zone 2 ???


----------



## wld123 (Jun 18, 2012)

No


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

SO ? :






:sn:


----------

